# 2011 Gamesday Mini



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

If you guys haven't seen the new GD mini for 2011 is out on the GW site. Good one for us Skaven lovers.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!! 'ahem'


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought so too! It is a superb sculpt!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It is not a Space Marine = Not worth getting  

Just kidding, its nice, but I dont like rats...


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Would look nice on a plith of some sort. That small square doen't really do it justice.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

GW just sold a Games Day Ticket...I _must_ have that model. Hats off to whoever is responsible for putting out these amazing Skaven models recently. I am thoroughly excited about the 2nd Wave releases in January now...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Now _that_ is sexy.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I dont play scaven but that is a beautifully sculpted model and wouldnt mind having one


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well my StormVermin just got a new unit champion....that is one sexy little rat


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> GW just sold a Games Day Ticket...I _must_ have that model. Hats off to whoever is responsible for putting out these amazing Skaven models recently. I am thoroughly excited about the 2nd Wave releases in January now...


According to the article the sculpt is by Seb Perbet, I believe he also did Warlord Spinetail as you can see some of the similarities in features. 










He really is doing a superb job... I wish that he would sculpt a new plastic Vermin Lord.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> According to the article the sculpt is by Seb Perbet, I believe he also did Warlord Spinetail as you can see some of the similarities in features...He really is doing a superb job... I wish that he would sculpt a new plastic Vermin Lord.


Sod that! The Vermin Lord model still kind of works [and I've seen some great conversions based on Daemon Princes over at UnderEmpire]...let him work his magic on a plastic Rat Ogre kit that doesn't suck, and a re-working of Thanquol and BoneRipper _*shivers at the lovely prospect of that particular pipe dream*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

:O So Awesome!!  Must have!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you know that Skaven were invented by Jes Goodwin ?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I did not..... Interesting bit of knowledge.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I wish I could make it up there...guess I get to wait until someone sells the model for an ungodly amount of money on ebay.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

absolutely, a wonderful model


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't really like Skaven but I must say that is a very well sculpted model.


----------

